# New snake room project ...



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

This is the start of my new snake room .. i have all my snakes in diferent places all over my house ,so i have decided to convert the loft for a quality room for them and me to enjoy .It will not be finished fast, im making a thread here to keep myself motivated and i want some help with what im trying to accomplish.. 
I have bought the loft boards today 25 square metres of 8 x 2 and a fantastic price it was , it will be put down over the next couple of weeks time permitting etc 
heres the blank ( messy canvas) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


























if any of you guys have a simular room please feel free to chip in with ideas .I will be building one wall of nice high vivs for my adult jags and diamonds to go in 5 high x3 wide x 3 deep etc..


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck m8


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck, im in the process of very slowly building a rep room, check ebay for things you need I found stuff on there much cheaper than builders merchants


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

can imagine it will look amazing
​


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking good. I am sure you will do a good job just shout if ya need a hand. I have nearly finished my conversion to the cellars will show you photos when I have completed them. You can give your adult jags and diamonds a leather sofa in a viv that size I am sure they will love it.

Sven


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers guys i will be using Ebay a fair bit LoL and a few helpers are on hand locally : victory:..

after the wiring and the floors in i will be trying to get the insulation for the roof and brick walls ..then its full steam ahead .. well ok ile do a bit drink a few cups of tea and do a little bit here and there no good rushing these thing eh :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought kingspan from ebay, its not cheap though, in a way I wish id used insulation wool instead but the kingspan is easier to cut to shape. I got my mate to do the electrics he charged me a bottle of vodka (what he doesnt know is its gonna be a asda smartprice bottle), plus he got all the bits from work which was ideal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I bought kingspan from ebay, its not cheap though, in a way I wish id used insulation wool instead but the kingspan is easier to cut to shape. I got my mate to do the electrics he charged me a bottle of vodka (what he doesnt know is its gonna be a asda smartprice bottle), plus he got all the bits from work which was ideal.


superb ile be watching your thread when i find it Si : victory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Big_sven76 said:


> Looking good. I am sure you will do a good job just shout if ya need a hand.
> 
> Sven


I might take you up on that offer Sven cheers mate : victory:


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Right, where do we start? After a few years in my converted cellar I wanted to expand my workshop so I looked to the heavens. (Through a very small trapdoor.) Typical terraced house, loft completely empty apart from dust and cobwebs. Decent height though so started like you with floor. Normally you would beef up the joists 'cos the ones that are there were only designed to carry the bedroom ceilings not people. In my case because my joists only spanned 8 or 9 feet from wall to wall I got away with it. (Being skint had a lot to do with it as well. If I had the cash I would have done the joists if only to stop the floor squeaking.) Next made the trapdoor hole so that I could enter the loft without making a noise like a cork leaving a bottle. Then,access. You do not want to use a ladder for any length of time. Even the best loft ladders are crap. If you have a proper staircase you are a lucky chap. I only had room for something like a ladder in width so it was sit down and think time. Meanwhile my mate was out walking his dog when he sees a chap dragging an open staircase out of a cottage. Being a helpful soul he offers to dispose of it for him free of charge. Unfortunately the chap sawed the staircase in half to remove it but we still had 13 pine treads. After cutting these in half and buying two long pieces for the sides I made a staircase about 18" wide. Just enough to fit on the landing and still squeeze past.Access sorted. Floor next. 8 x 2 chipboards screwed down and joints staggered. Walls were constructed out of three by two's with 7" polystyrene in between.(another freebie,) and 12mm chipboard for the face side. New Colt window in the roof and more poly and chipboard to finish the roof. I made the side walls about five feet high as the roof wouldn't allow any more usable space but down one side I created a seperate storeroom for all my spare boxes, vivs e.t.c. Being non insulated it allows me to brumate various snakes as well. Electrics. As we are not allowed to do our own electrics any more under pain of death from the nanny state I went ahead and did mine anyway. Mainlight on a timer with sockets at intervals for individual viv lights. All worked off the same timer of course. Power sockets. Now I had a good think about this and came up with the idea of using central heating thermostats to switch the power off and on. So four banks of sockets were fixed to the walls with a thermostat at the beginning of each run. (Four were used because the t/stats will ony carry so much.) I fixed a small red light to the first socket so I know which are currently on. I also installed a couple of ordinary sockets for things like the vacuum cleaner. Finally a sink with hot and cold and the jobs a good un. Also I went round the room with sealent so that when a snake escapes, which happens far too often, it cannot get out of the room,even the roof window has a mesh cover. In this small area I have 18 two foot tanks 12 contico type boxes 8 vision vivs and a load of hatchling boxes. The only thing I would change would be to make it bigger but I can't. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Cheers htf666 I was thinking of upgrading the joists but the ones that are in place are pretty good .Is there any chance of spome pictures ? 

Cheers


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I turned my mothers attic into a bedroom and storage room with my uncle. 
Its a good project. Good luck with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Cheers heres an update from todays graft 

6 8x2s in place lots of hard work getting the rafters level and ripping nails out ..pffffttt


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with it! Wish I could turn our garage into a rep room...but I think my mum would notice :lol2:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like its going to be a quality project to follow. Cant wait :]


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I remember doing that with our attic, thank god it's all finished, only took us 5 years, and about £7k, mind you we have got a full staircase custom build to go up there, a small landing at the top with a door, a velux window installed, and had to have all the joists re-inforced as it was going to be a bedroom. Now my son is up there, and I could do with evicting him and moving my reps up there, but he's only 7 so going to have to wait a bit 

Good luck, I hope your handier than my OH :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dracowoman2 said:


> Now my son is up there, and I could do with evicting him and moving my reps up there, but he's only 7 so going to have to wait a bit


 
:lol2::lol2: poor little chap.

Looking good Steve mate.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

He has offered for me to move the reps up anyway bless him. He's already got his own 2 viv stack with 3 leos in, and wouldn't mind me moving the Royals up there as well apparently


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds good send me pics please when finished, when i leave home i want to do similar in a cellar, though mum keeps saying most houses now dont have cellars, i dont care i will make one lol. though when the house collapses, i will use the loft instead.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

looks good keep up the good work


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> sounds good send me pics please when finished, when i leave home i want to do similar in a cellar, though mum keeps saying most houses now dont have cellars, i dont care i will make one lol. though when the house collapses, i will use the loft instead.


I dont think there would be a loft in a collapsed house:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there will but it'll be in the lounge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

:lol2:


Theres only two panels left to go down over the bathroom but this is where the plumbing and wiring is going to be routed ..im going to put the wiring and plumbing in next .. then ile have to source some cheap insulating boards for the roof .. Im enjoying this project


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bit of an off topic question but how many 8x2's did you use? i want to board my loft out so just want to guesstimate how many i'd need.


----------



## ingy83 (Sep 25, 2007)

I do loft conversions you got a nice big job on my friend.Have to show us pics when your done.Might ask my other half if i can follow in your footsteps lol.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck mate looks good keep us all updated !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Meko said:


> bit of an off topic question but how many 8x2's did you use? i want to board my loft out so just want to guesstimate how many i'd need.


my loft is 5 metres by five metres i used 18.... 8 x 2 boards : victory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

ingy83 said:


> I do loft conversions you got a nice big job on my friend.Have to show us pics when your done.Might ask my other half if i can follow in your footsteps lol.


dont tell her just do it :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

CWD said:


> Good luck mate looks good keep us all updated !!


Will do mate: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SteveL said:


> my loft is 5 metres by five metres i used 18.... 8 x 2 boards : victory:


 
cheers mate..


----------



## Justin_P (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice, so keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Here we go again then folkes

Today i brought home the insulation, 12 sheets of 2500x1200x25 
it has foil on both sides so will be good for this project 
this is the same as kingspan or celotex at a fraction of the price so im told, 
Any way i cant decide if i should cut it into strips to put between the rafters or just fix in one sheet over the rafters ?mm the gaps between the rafters are not the same  

any ideas as i will eventually batten over this and plaster it in time 

The out side wall is where i plan on putting a full opening window if i can get the go ahead from the council (i have the end house and theres nothing next to me directly) ,this should help with lighting and airflow also it will be a nice view for when i relaxing in there away from the kids with a drink  .i was going to ad veluxe windows but i dont want to mess around with the tiles etc .the window could be at least 3x3 this will be much better if i can get permission


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see what the finished room looks like !!! :no1: I wish I was that talented.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ideally you could of done with 50mm but its not the end of the world or anything id cut it and put it between the battens if I was you, then plaster board over it, the only thing is im guessing the roof battens are probably 100mm? so there will still be a bit of space there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

SiUK said:


> ideally you could of done with 50mm but its not the end of the world or anything id cut it and put it between the battens if I was you, then plaster board over it, the only thing is im guessing the roof battens are probably 100mm? so there will still be a bit of space there.


I was chatting to an insulation guy about 50mm and he said the diference is minimal especially as i have already boarded the floor in the loft ,so i plumbed for 25 mm its actually 28 mm .
with the rafters idea yes i wanted to do that Si but me and my old dad have just had a look in there and to cut it and put it inbetween the rafters is going to be a nightmare as the diferences in sizes is rediculous ,not one is the same size and they are all over the place . 

i was wondering what the diference would be as its all going to be sealed?


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

A thought about making new window openings.With a new opening you could need planning permission whereas a roof window,(I used Colt as they were cheaper than Velux) or two can be done on a building notice or in my case no notice at all.Screwfix now sell them so they would probably be the cheapest option.With a roof window you get more light per sq. ft. as they are angled and they are a piece of cake to install.A window in the gable end will require a lintel and possibly a cavity tray which doesn't come cheap.And the final drawback is that a window takes up valuable wall space where vivs could go.I'm still working on how to use a digi camera and will post pics of mine if I can get it right.Harry


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

htf666 said:


> And the final drawback is that a window takes up valuable wall space where vivs could go.


good thinking mate ! i will re think this and go check the other types of windows this week end .it would be good to see your pictures 

cheers


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

be careful with the rooms ambient temperatures

a lot of attics hold heat too well, mine is like a sauna at times.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes it can get too hot very quickly.I was planning on looking into the automatic openers that are available for greenhouses.I wondered if they would lift a heavier Velux type window. It's not that much of a problem for me as I am in all day but if you have to go to work you end up guessing that the weather forecast will be ok and setting the window opening accordingly. Or use a cooler. I have one for the odd days when it gets too much but I am not sure if they can be used automatically.Whatever you choose all heatmats will need to be on stats as the temps can shoot up rapidly. Strangely the temps can rise when you don't think it is very warm outside.So some form of automatic system is better than a manual one.Harry


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

All my vivs have stats. this room will not be used until i have monitored the rooms temps .any way heres a quick pic tHis is bloody hard work LOL


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

its looking good so far, keep the good work up i cant wait to see more pictures and once it done  it going to look great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks got loads done last night pics later : victory:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*bit of topic*

bit of topic but carnt you use that spongey yellow stuff for insulation??
Be much cheeper! 

Looking great by the way any updates yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> bit of topic but carnt you use that spongey yellow stuff for insulation??
> Be much cheeper!
> 
> Looking great by the way any updates yet?


yes thats whats under the floor boarding, i will get some pics after ive had breaky matey


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

SteveL said:


> Cheers heres an update from todays graft
> 
> 6 8x2s in place lots of hard work getting the rafters level and ripping nails out ..pffffttt


Doing good job there mate but 1 tip get a new hammer lol :bash:


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

:lol2: whats wrong with that hammer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

haha that hammer has its uses :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

my mate was in my loft and said there's a roll of yellow insulation still bagged? i think the bloke that put the extra layer in couldn't be bothered with the last bag......if she's right you are welcome to it! i'm not far from cov!

thats a bloody big job!!! : victory:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> my mate was in my loft and said there's a roll of yellow insulation still bagged? i think the bloke that put the extra layer in couldn't be bothered with the last bag......if she's right you are welcome to it! i'm not far from cov!
> 
> thats a bloody big job!!! : victory:


where abouts are you?


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

good luck with the build mate, you could fit a zoo in there!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

have sent you a PM steve : victory:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Most of the foiled back insulation is now in place ,i have started filling 
the gaps with that expanding foam its great stuff but very messy 
i have had enough for this week :crazy: time too relaxe with a cuppa 
























and while i was with camera a quick snap of one of my Jags


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Its gonna look awesome when its done im doing a similar thing with my upstairs garage but just a whole enclousure for a bosc 

Hope all goes well for you : victory:


----------

